# WALL HANGING PLACK...



## aceman (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks for the e-mail,i was sad over the sites dissapearence! i just signed on! welcome back.
hay look what i found at a lawn sale!
its a wall plack, in the form of a walnut shield. 11" high x 10" wide.in the center is a coin-like device 6" in dia. raised letters around the top, U.S.N.R. AVIATION BASE, NY. around the bottom; .VS-4R:VS-3R:VMS-2R:VMS11-R in the center is a full fig. of a man in colonal dress with a walking stick! this cost me a buck. yes, one dollar! im a past member of VMF 218. i flew the A4 . i remenber seeing placks hanging in operations. this one must go back to 1941-42? any feed-back would be fun, thanks- ACEMAN


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 21, 2004)

you flew in WWII?

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## Hot Space (Mar 24, 2004)

I think he means the A-4 Skyhawk 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2004)

that was the vietnam war, but still..................


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, Aceman was talking about he flew the A-4: A Vietnam era Warplane.

Hot Space


----------

